# Carboy Canundrum



## cimbaliw (Feb 6, 2013)

Pitched my first 5 gallon batch of pee yesterday with some jump started EC-1118 and after 24hr I'm starting to see an occasional gas bubble. I just realized that I only have 6 gallon carboys available at this time. 

Here are what I see as my best options: 
a. I'm expecting to receive a large lot of carboys/bottles as early as next week from a retired mead maker. Not sure how long it will take to reach the 1.050 SP stage or of the necessity of racking in a couple of days after the 1.050 mark is reached.

b. I have a 7 week old batch of Apfelwein in a 5 gallon carboy that I could bottle and free up the vessel. I was hoping to make it to 3mo with the apfelwein before bottling

c. I could use a 6 gallon carboy assuming that the headspace wouldn't be an issue.

Any thoughts sure would be appreciated. 
BC


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 6, 2013)

I ferment to dry in the primary then move to secondary. The pee will still be releasing Co2 for a while therefore would be fine for awhile in a 6 gallon. If undisturbed. Co2 is heavier than air and will form a barrier.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 6, 2013)

with pee I let it ferment to dry in the primary before I bother racking to a carboy... the high acid acts as a preservative and keeps it from oxidizing as quickly as most wines and this saves me a step of racking again a few days later to get it off the gross lees... I've done about 5 batches this way with no issues so waiting a week to rack shouldn't hurt at all!


----------



## Arne (Feb 7, 2013)

You could do either a,b, or c. Think I would leave the apple wine alone, tho. I usually have most of mine in the carboy for at least 6 months so that would be pretty early for me. C should work fine also, tho I would rack it to the smaller carboy when you get it. And letting it sit shouldn't hurt it sit til you get the new carboys shouldn't hurt a thing as long as you don't let it go too long. Arne.


----------



## cimbaliw (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks all. I'm itching to get right on some Dragon's Blood as soon as the primary comes available. It's nice to know that I have options.

BC
Here's wishing for warmer weather


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 8, 2013)

I have broken the rules and ignored the head space issue all together on the lemon based wines. I clear them as soon as the SG is low enough, back sweeten and bottle. I have seen no problem with oxidation tastes because of the high acid levels.

Have your friends keep an eye out for "big glass bottles" I've received 4- 5 gal and 1- 6.5 gal carboy, all free. Give them a couple of bottles of your good stuff and they will keep looking for you.


----------



## Dend78 (Feb 11, 2013)

agreed on the headspace no worries, pee's and its variants are quick drinkers anyway, the limited time in secondary really takes away from the need to top up. if you plan to leave it for a good spell then you will probably want to top it up, but otherwise i wouldnt worry about it.


----------

